# Power Steering Fluid or ATF



## haywood (Oct 1, 2005)

Stupid question... I need to add power steering fluid to my 1997 240sx SE. The book calls for Dexron II or equvalent. I recall seeing power steering fluid in the U.S. labeled as Dexron II over the years -- but I just moved to Toronto and not one brand up here makes reference to Dexron II.

So I stopped by the Nissan stealership, and they gave me a bottle of of Nissan Auto Transmission Fluid in place of steering fluid. They said that it contains Dexron III as opposed to II, and said it will work.

Before I pour the fluid in, I want to make sure that this is the right one to use. Am I just worried over nothing?

Thanks in advance.

Jason


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I believe they're the same. They both require alot of hydraulic pressure to function properly, so yeah, I believe it would work.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

haywood said:


> So I stopped by the Nissan stealership, and they gave me a bottle of of Nissan Auto Transmission Fluid in place of steering fluid. They said that it contains Dexron III as opposed to II, and said it will work.
> 
> Before I pour the fluid in, I want to make sure that this is the right one to use. Am I just worried over nothing?


Not to worry, Dexron III is a replacement for Dexron II.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeah it's cool. Power steering fluid tends to make import cars start to leak.


----------



## a_ahmed (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey guys,

ressurecting thread from the dead... but i searched hehe

I was going to go with Redline Synthetic ATF having heard great things from guys with volvos doing the same (same deal as us, using ATF/dexron)

Anyways just now I was on redline's site and I saw "High-Temp ATF" which is a step above redline synthetic ATF, allowing operation above 70oF as well... and says its dexron III while for the regular redline synthetic ATF it's dexron II replacment.

Thoughts? Is it worth it?

Reason I'm asking is that I'll be running larger tires up front (255s) and well just thought this would help no?... thoughts?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Instead of bumping an old thread, you should have just started a new thread. To answer your question, just go with the Redline Synthetic ATF.


----------



## a_ahmed (Apr 9, 2007)

hehe I like the search button  Don't scrutinize the smart newb :loser:


----------

